# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم بحمد الله افتتاح الموقع

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم بحمد الله نقل الموقع لسيرفر الخاص ..*

*بشبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

*في المرحلة الاولى تم نقل الموقع كامل ..*

*وفي المرحلة الثانية .. سوف يتم نقل مركز التحميل الخاص بنا ..*

*ولن يتم اغلاق الموقع وظهور رسالة استهلاك عالي لموارد السيرفر بعد الآن ..*

*لان الموقع على سيرفر خاص ..*

*و ذو مواصفات عالية جداً..*



*ابارك لكم الانجاز الرائع ..*

*واتمنى لكم مزيداً من الازدهار ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. أنتم مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*مبروك علينا جهودك الرائعه شبكة ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاـآفيه..*
*وربي يقويك ويسلمك من كل شر..*
*وتسلم على تميزك الرآـاقي هنا..*
*دمت بعين المولى ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مرحبا اخوي*
*اشتقت للمنتدى ولكم جميعا*
*الف مبروك على رجوع المنتدى*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك ولا من جهودك*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمدلله  عاد الموقع  مثل ما كان واحسن* 

*كل خطواتك تشكر عليها * 

*استاذ  شبكة الناصرة* 


*بالتوفيق  الدائم ان شاء الله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

نعم نبارك لأنفسنا 
ويعطيك العافية استاذ شبكة
جهود مباركة بإذن الله

----------


## looovely

*السلام عليييييييييييكم..*
* يعطيك ربي اللللللللللللللف عافية* 
*لاعدمنا من هذه الجهود التي تستحق الشكر عليها*
*ونحن دائماً مع شبكة الناصرة (نرتقي)*
* والحمد الله أن المنتدى رجع..وبأفضل مميزات*
*وإن شاء الله دائماً للأفضل خيي* 
*في حفظ الباري*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على كل هالجهود المبذولة
لرقي الشبكة وتطورها ..
صحيح ضعنا الامس والي قبله بدونها
بس يالله الحمدلله التطور والرقي اهم شي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وان شاء الله دوم شبكتنا في العلالي ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

قبل كل شيئ أُبارك لسادتي ثم لكم ..بالولادة الطاهرة للامام الزكي العسكري صلوات الله وسلامه عليه

وأخص التهنئة إلى قلب مولاي صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه..


ثم أبارك لي ولكم افتتاح الصرح من جديد..على أمل أن يكون النشاط فيه دائماً في أوجه...!!




يعطيك العافية أخوي على كل شيئ......مُقدرون كل جهد تقدموه...وشاكرون له...




لكم دعاء...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بحرز الجليل

ودمت بعناية العسكري والحجة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية استاذ

----------


## ليلاس

*و علييكـمـ السلآم و الرحمة ..~*

*الله يعطيكـمـ العافية أخوي ع المجهود المميز ..*

*مبرووكـ للجمييع هذا الإنجااز العظييمـ ..*


* 


*

----------


## آهات حنونه

وعليكــــم السلام

موفق لكل خير بمشيئة الله لجهودكم الواضح

----------


## ward roza <3

موفقين ..~~

بس عندي سؤال : متى  سترجع شبكة الناصرة كما هي من قبل

----------

